# ░▒▓█ عالم ألأجهزة الطبية ░▒▓█



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

أطرح هذا الموضوع كدليل للأجهزة الطبية المختلفة بالنسبة لهواة الهندسة الطبية وكذلك للطلبة لزيادة معلوماتهم 

 وأرجو من باقي الأعضاء أضافة المزيد من الأجهزة لكي نحيط بالموضوع كاملا








1-جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي MRI:

جهاز طبي يقوم بعمل صور لاجزاء الجسم الداخلية وتتبع الاورام. وهي صور مقطعية او سطحية.
وحديثا (عام 2004) أدخلت تقنية جديدة لتصوير الجسم كاملا كما في الصورة
هذة التقنية اسمها Total Image Matrix..TIM ادخلت بواسطة شركة سيمنز العالمية.

















2-جهاز الأشعة المقطعية CT-scanners :

جهاز طبي يقوم بعمل صور مقطعية لجسم الانسان وتتبع الاورام.










3-جهاز الاشعة السينية X-RAY Machine :

جهاز طبي لتصوير عظام جسم الانسان صور سطحية لتتبع الكسور وغيرها.










4-جهاز الطب النووي (كاميرا جاما Gamma Camera ):

يتتبع الاورام السرطانية .يحقن المريض بمواد نويية فتشع كل خلايا العضو المحقون
باشعاعات نووية تختلف من العضو السليم الى العضو المصاب.
يقوم الجهاز بتتبعها ويحولها الى صور كي يتمكن الدكتور من تشخيصها.











5-جهاز السونارUltrasound Machine:

جهاز طبي يقوم بتصوير الاجزاء الداخلية للجسم وتصوير الجنين في رحم الأم.
ويوجد منه نوعين تشخيصي وعلاجي .
يعطي اما صور ثابته او صور حية.










يتبع......​*


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*

6-جهاز تخطيط القلب ECG :

جهاز طبي بتتبع اشارة القلب وعرض هذه الاشارة والتي يستطيع الدكتور من خلالها
تشخيص العديد من امراض القلب.
تؤخذ الاشارة بواسطة الالكترودات والتي توضع في اماكن محدده من الجسم.










7-جهاز تخطيط الدماغ EEG :

يقوم بتخطيط الدماع واعطاء اشارات الدماغ المختلفة لتشخيصها من قبل الدكتور
تؤخذ الاشارة بواسطة الكترود يغرز في دماغ المريض.












8-جهاز الأسنان Dental Unit :

جهاز طبي يستخدمه دكتور الاسنان لعلاج اسنان المريض.
يحتوي على االادوات التي يحتاجها الدكتور مثل قبضات اليد السريعة والبطيئة
وكذلك ادوات الشفط والمعالجة الضوئية....الخ.









9-جهاز التخدير Anesthesia :

يقوم بعمل التخدير الكامل للجسم قبل اجراء العمليات وذلك بواسطة استنشاق المريض
لمواد التخدير التي ينظمها ويتحكم في كميتها وتركيزها هذا الجهاز
تخرج مواد التخدير من الكمامات التي توضع على انف المريض.









10- جهاز التنفس ventilator :

يقوم بعمل التنفس الصناعي للمريض اثناء العمليات وكذا في وحدة العناية المركزة
يقوم بادخال الاكسجين الى الرئتين واخراج ثاني اكسيد الكربون.








11- جهاز الكلية الصناعية Hemodialysis Machine :

يقوم بعمل الكلى تماما وهذا في حالات الفشل الكلوي حيث يقوم بتنقية الدم.
يؤخذ الدم من الشريان ويدخل الجهاز حيث تتم عملية التنقية ويخرج من الجهاز طرف 
يدخل الى دم المريض عبر الوريد.









12- جهاز تصوير الشبكية Fundus Camera :

يقوم بتصوير شبكية العين واضهار صور للشرايين الدقيقة والأاوعية.
تضهر احيانا شرايين دقيقة في الشبكية تؤثر على النظر لذا فانه يتم 
معالجتها بواسطة قتلها بالليزر بدقة شديدة.











14- حاضنة الأطفال Infant Incubator :

جهاز طبي يقوم بتوفير بيئة ملائمة للاطفال المولدين قبل اوانهم.
اي توفير درجة الحرارة وارطوبة المناسبة وكذلك الاوكسجين.








ارجو من الأعضاء اضافة المزيد من الأجهزة..*​


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو التثبيت.....


----------



## eng_3YASH (3 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="13 70"]مشكوررر دائما هناك مجهود متميز ورائع[/frame]


----------



## eng_3YASH (3 سبتمبر 2006)

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]عندي اقتراح لمادا لا تسميها [/GRADE]

 =====> ( _موسوعة الاجهزه الطبيه)_

ويتم اضافه جميع الاجهزه الطبيه اليها لتكون مرجع رئيسي في منتدى الاجهزه الطبيه

ويتم تتبيت الموضوع 

هدا اقتراح ولك الخيار م. عادل صلاح 

مع الشكر


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اقتراح جميل ولكن

الموضوع يحتوي على معلومات بسيطة وصور ولم يرقى الى اسم موسوعة.

لا يمكنني تغيير المواضيع.هذا يرجع الى المشرف.

فكرت بهذا الاسم قبل طرحي للموضوع.

أما ان توضع جميع الاجهزة هنا فلا أؤيد ذلك لسبب:
سوف تقل المواضيع ويتوه القارئ بين الصفحات.

لذا ارجو ان يظاف في هذا الموضوع أجهزة جديدة ( كعرض سريع للجهاز)
وأي تطور علمي جديد.
اما بالنسبة لشرح الأجهزة فأفضل ان تكون تحت موضوع مستقل.


----------



## eng_3YASH (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع رائع جدا 

وقد اعجبتني الفكره
لك الخيار م.عادل صلاح
وكلامك فيه نوع من المنطق


----------



## anlaser (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان لا تنسو اجهزة الليزر الخاصة بالطب امثلة:-
جهازتفتييت الحصى
جهاز تصحيح البصر , لحام الشبكية,ازالة الماءمن العين
جهاز الاسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء جميعأ .
تحية طيبة .

جهود وحماس واندفاع منقطع النظير تشكرون عليه .

انتظرت قليلا ولم ارد على الموضوع لأرى ردود افعال الأعضاء .

الفكرة جميلة وانا معكم . ونصيحتي لكم ان لاتتكرر الأجهزة وتكون ممله . 

وعلى كل مشارك لمن لديه صورة لجهاز واضحة المعالم مع شرح مختصر لعمل الجهاز فليتفضل

مشكورأ . ولتكن مجموعة يتصفحها المشارك او العضو من اجل اختيار نوع الجهاز الذي يريد القاء

الضوء عليه في موضوع مستقل (موضوع جديد ).

[blink]تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والمحبة ولكل من يحب فائدة الأخرين [/blink].



البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مشرفنا الغالي على الاستجابه بتثبيت الموضوع.

اعدك بان اثري هذا الموضوع بقدر استطاعتي.

ارجو حذف مشاركتي هذه حتى لا تاخذ حيز بدون فائده.

دير بالك تمسح الموضوع انا قصدي على هذه المشاركة رقم 10# :77:


----------



## مثال عكاب (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي م عادل صلاح على هذه المواضيع القيمه وبخصوص جهاز ال mri فهل هناك دروس اضافيه فانا متابع لدوراتك السابقه الى الدرس الثالث وهل بالامكان اعطاء اي دروس او صور للصيانه الجهاز وانا شاكر لك كثيرا


----------



## Bioengineer (4 سبتمبر 2006)

15- مضخة الشفط في العمليات suction Pump :













شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> وتسمى ايضا سكر تستخدم لسحب السوائل والدم واللعاب ايضأ .في صالات العمليات والعيادات الطبية
> 
> ولايستغنى عنه في اي مركز طبي .
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioengineer (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*نبدأ باجهزة المتخبرات*

*16- جهاز الطرد المركزي Centrifuge:

يستخدم هذا الجهاز في المختبرات الطبية لفصل مكونات الدم عن بعضها
مبدا العمل هو قوة الطرد المركزي التي تجعل الجزيئات الاكثر كثافة في الوزن
في قعر الانبوب ثم الاقل وهكذا...
يحتوي على محرك كهربائي يدور بسرعة عالية ويمكن التحكم بسرعاته حسب الحاجة.
















17- جهاز التعقيم Autocalve :


هو جهاز طبي يقوم بعملية تعقيم الادوات الطبية حيث لابد من التعقيم بعد كل استخدام
يعتمد في مبدأ عمله على التعقيم بواسطة الحرارة العاليه والبخار وتحت ضغط عالي






















يتبع...تكملة اجهزة المختبرات....​*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ م.عادل صلاح .

تحيه طيبة .

عشت . اصبت الهدف وأديت الغرض وكنت ألأقرب الى فهم الصواب .

بارك الله بك ومزيد من قمة النشاط .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*جهاز التحليل الطيفي Spectrophotometer :

يستخدم هذا الجهاز في تحليل المواد الكيميائية اي حساب تركيز المركبات داخل العينات
وهذا يعتمد على امتصاص جزيئات المركب للضوء ونسبة الضوء الداخل للعينه والضوء
الخارج يحدد الامتصاصية للضوء.










*​


----------



## Bioengineer (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جهاز تفتتيت الحصى Lithotripter :

يقوم هذا الجهاز بتفتتيت الحصى في الكلى أو الحالب أو المثانة ألى اجزاء صغيرة
بواسطة تسليط صدمة موجات ذات طاقة عالية shock waves الى الحصوة
فتتفتت الى اجزاء صغيرة وتخرج مع البول.


----------



## م.الدمشقي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

فكره جميله اتمنى الاستمرار

جهاز تصحيح النظر ECIMER LASER
هو عباره عن جهاز ليزر يقوم بعمل شقوق في العدسه لكي تصبح في وضعها الصحيح 
ويستعمل مع المصابي بطول النظر او قص النظر لكي يستغنو عن النظاره
ويكون مصاحبا له ثلاثة اجهزهKeratome System
1 جهاز يقوم بقطع الغشاء الخارجي للعين لكي يتم العمل على العدسه من الداخل وذلك لتقليل الاتهابت
2 جهاز لقياس سمك القرنيهUltrasonic Pachymeter
3 جهاز تخطيط القرنيهtopographer




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جهاز اشعة نقال لخدمة المرضى في الغرف








البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*جهاز القطع في الجراحة electrosurgical unit :

يستخدم في شق الجلد عن فتح العمليات
كيف يعمل؟
تيار كهربائي بتردد حوالي 500 كيلو هرتز يستخدم لقطع الجلد
بواسطة عمل شرارة مابين البروب والجلد
التيار الكهربائي يعمل على تسخين الانسجة الملامسة للبروب فيبخر
الماء الموجود في الخلايا ويقتلها مما يؤدي الى القطع.



*


----------



## eng_3YASH (6 سبتمبر 2006)

رائع جدا م. عادل صلاح


----------



## Bioengineer (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*oxygen concentrator*

*مركز أو مزود الأكسجين Oxygen Concentrator :*

جهاز طبي يستخدم لتزويد المرضى الذين لديهم مشاكل في التنفس أو الرئتين
أو مشاكل في القلب و...حسب تحديد الطبيب للاحتاج للجهاز.

يقوم الجهاز باخذ الهواء من هواء الغرفة ويقوم بفصل الاوكسجين عنه عن طريق
ازالة النيتروجين الذي يمثل أكثر نسبة لزيادة نسبة الأكسجين.
الجهاز صغير في الحجم يمكنك استخدامه في المنزل حيث يتم التوصيل بأنف المريض
عن طريق أنابيب بلاستيك.













مكونات الهواء:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*Portable Turbine*

جهاز اسنان متنقل 
يحتوي على الة الحفر السريع والبطئ مع بخاخ ماء وهواء 








كما يمكن الأستعاضة او ربط القاشطة Air scaler التي تقوم بازالة التكلس والبقع من الأسنان .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*endoscopic equipment*

*جهاز المنظار Endoscopy Equipment :


جهاز طبي يقوم بتصوير التجاويف الداخلية للجسم وعرضها على شاشة فيديو
يستخدم هذا الجهاز لرؤية المشاكل الموجودة داخل تجاويف الجسم مثل الجهاز الهضمي
والجهاز التناسلي. ايضا يستخدم أثناء العمليات كي يتمكن الطبيب من الجراحة 
بواسطة ادخال انبوب المنظار للرؤية كي يتمكن من الجراحة أو ازالة الامراض

تدخل عدسة الكاميرا الصغيرة جدا الموجودة على رأس انبوب (ألياف ضوئية) صغير القطر
حوالي 5 ميليمتر وهناك اصغر وأكبر حيث تنقل الالياف الضوئية بيانات الصورة الى الجهاز
والذي يقوم باستقبالها ومعالجتها ثم عرضها على شاشة الفيديو للمشاهدة الحية.
















وشكرا,,,​*


----------



## القرشي (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين كل الشباب


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الى جميع الأخوة الأعضاء نتشرف بمساهماتكم في هذا الحقل لأنه خصص لأجلكم ولفائدة الجميع 

ولله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*Blood Counter*

*[align=center]جهاز الكاونتر أو عداد الدم Blood Cell Counter
يسمى أيضا haematology analyzer:

جهاز طبي يستخدم لتحليل الدم وعد كريات الدم وحساب نسب وتركيز المكونات
يعمل هذا الجهاز أوتوماتيكيا حيث توضع عينة الدم في الانبوب ويقوم الجهاز بالباقي
فانه يقوم بسحب العينه ثم تحليلها بدقة وعرض النتائج اما على شاشة في الجهاز
أو على ورقة مجدوله
أغلب مكونات الجهاز اليكتروميكانيكيه.




[/align]*


----------



## Bioengineer (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*Stereotactic radiosurgery*

*جراحة الدماغ بالأشعة Stereotactic radiosurgery :







هي طريقة علاج اورام الدماغ وبعض امراض الدماغ بواسطة الأشعة 
حيث تسلط جرعة اشعة سينية أو جاما الى الورم بدقة عالية جدا وبكثافة عالية 
فتقوم بقتل الانسجة الحية مثل الاورام السرطانية ويكون قطر الشعاع بقطر الورم
ويوجه تماما الى منطقة العلاج

هناك ثلاثة أنواع من أجهزة جراحة الدماغ بالأشعاع تختلف حسب نوع الأشعة:

1- شفرة جاما Gamma Knife:







تستخدم حوالي 201 شعاع جاما بتركيز عالي ودقة عالية جدا في مدى ثلاثي الابعاد
شفرة جاما مناسبة لعلاج الأورام الصغيره والمتوسطة الحجم.
لابد من التصوير بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي أو الاشعة المقطعية قبل اجراء العملية
وذلك لتحديد مكان الورم تمام هذا ولا بد من تخدير المريض.

2- شفرة الأشعة السينيه X-Knife
تسمى ايضا Linear accelerator :







وهو أوسع الانواع انتشارا.
تسليط اشعة سينية ذات طاقة عالية على الورم
تستخدم شقرة الاشعة السينيه لعلاج الأورام كبيرة الحجم أو الأورام المتعدده.

3- الشعاع الجزئي (بروتونات) Particle Beam
أو السيكلوترون Cyclotron

وهذا النوع محدود الاستخدام يعتمد على تسليط بروتونات على الورم.*​


----------



## م.الدمشقي (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جهاز كشف ميدان النظر

وهو يستخد لفحص اطراف شبكية العين ومدى قدرتها على الابصار
يقوم المريض بالتركيز على نقطه ضوئيه ثمو تظهر نقاط اخرى بشدة اضائه مختلفه ويقوم المريض بالضغط على زر كلما راى نقطه وبذلك تعرف حالة الشبكيه
ويستخدو لمرضى الجلكوما (ارتفاع ضغط العين)


----------



## مثال عكاب (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي م عادل صلاح او كل من يستطيع الاجابه عن السوال التالي لماذا يصدر صوت عالي مشابه لصوت المطارق من داخل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي عند استخدامه في اخذ الاشعه للمريض ارجو الاجابه وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Bioengineer (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مثال عكاب قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي م عادل صلاح او كل من يستطيع الاجابه عن السوال التالي لماذا يصدر صوت عالي مشابه لصوت المطارق من داخل جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي عند استخدامه في اخذ الاشعه للمريض ارجو الاجابه وجزاكم الله خير



يسعدني أنك مهتم كثيرا بهذا الجهاز الرائع .

واي شي تحتاج أنا تحت الخدمة.

يسبب الصوت أهتتزاز ملفات الأنحراف Gradient coils

وتفضل الأجابة موضحة بالفيديو ...لعيونك..


----------



## مثال عكاب (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا جدا يا اخي م عادل على هذة الاجابه السريعه والجميله


----------



## bu3mmar (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ مهندس عادل جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 

وقد استفدت منه وياريتني كنت احصل على هذا المنتدى من قبل حتى كنت استفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## Bioengineer (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*Pulse Oximeter*

Pulse Oximeter






جهاز طبي بسيط يقوم بعرض نسبة الهيموجلوبين في الدم
والتي تكون مشبعة بالأوكسجين,
يربط بروب على اصبع المريض أو شحمة الأذن
يكشف هذا الجهاز كذلك مرض ال hypoxia (زيادة نسبة الاوكسجين)
مبدأ العمل هو ارسال اشارة ضوئية من البروب في هذه الاطوال الموجية 
(650nm and 805nm). 
يمتص الهيموجلوبين الضوء حسب نسبة تشبعه بالاوكسجين وبواسطة قياس 
نسبة الامتصاصية بين هذه الأطوال الموجية يستطيع الكمبيوتر
أو الميكروكونترولر من تحليل نسبة الهيموجلوبين المؤكسد ويعرضها.


----------



## مثال عكاب (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي م عادل صلاح اسال مرة اخرى عن جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي اخي نحن الان بصدد بناءمستشفى وبحاجه الى بعض التفاصيل المهمه عن الجدران والسقوف والارضيه واحتاج الى مقطع في الدار ومقطع في سقف ومقطع في الارضيه لغرفه الجهاز لكي اعرف جيدا وليتسنى لي التنفيذ خدمه للصالح العام وجزاك الله خيرا من البدايه وحتى النهايه وممنون منتك كثيرا وانتضر الاجابه


----------



## مثال عكاب (20 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي م عادل صلاح التفاصيل التي وردت مهمه لي كثيرا لاني متوقف وانتضر المعلومات من اجل التنفيذ وانت اهل لذلك


----------



## beshoyfarouk (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ممتاز جدا هذا الموضوع و نريد المزيد و المزيد


----------



## Bioengineer (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مثال عكاب قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي م عادل صلاح اسال مرة اخرى عن جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي اخي نحن الان بصدد بناءمستشفى وبحاجه الى بعض التفاصيل المهمه عن الجدران والسقوف والارضيه واحتاج الى مقطع في الدار ومقطع في سقف ومقطع في الارضيه لغرفه الجهاز لكي اعرف جيدا وليتسنى لي التنفيذ خدمه للصالح العام وجزاك الله خيرا من البدايه وحتى النهايه وممنون منتك كثيرا وانتضر الاجابه



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..
-هذه أول مرة تسالني هذا السؤال.فأنا متابع للمواضيع باستمرار.
-سالتني سابقا عن عزل غرف الجهاز وأجتك في نفس الصفحة وارفقت لك ملف يشرح بالتفصيل ذلك.

-بالنسبة لتصميم غرف الجهاز ماقبل التنصيب وماهي الفتحات المطلوبة تحت الجهاز وكذلك الأبعاد والأحتياطات أنا مستعد للافاده لكن حدد نوع الجهاز بدقه وماركته والشركة المصنعه.

فهناك أجهزه رنين لا تحتاج الا لغرفتين فقط واغلبها ثلاث غرف.

أستغرب كثيرا لشئ وانتضر التفسير:
ذكرت أنكم تجهزون مستشفى و أنك تشرف على التنفيذ. لكن!!!
كل جهاز له دفتر صيانه وتعليمات يحوي جميع التفاصيل التي سألت عنها.
وبالتاكيد فانها ستكون بيد المهندس المنفذ فلماذا لا تطلع عليها ؟

تحياتي ...


----------



## إسلام العباسي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وأرجو المزيد


----------



## TO BE (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على المعلومات دى كلها


----------



## مثال عكاب (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرك جدا م عادل صلاح الجهاز mri لم يجهز الى حد الان والبنايه في طور البناء ولا يوجد عندي اي تفصيل عن الجهاز غير المعلومات التي حصلت عليها من عندك وجزاك الله خيرا واخاف ان يفوتنا شي خدمه للصالح العام واريد ان اكمل العمل بدون مشاكل اشكرك جدا


----------



## Bioengineer (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ مثال عكاب

هذه صورة تبين لك ابعاد الغرفة ومكان الجهاز.







انصحك بان تبحث عن نموذج مستشفى معمول اصلا 
وذلك تجده عند المهندسين المدنيين وهم لديهم خبرة في تصامييم غرف المستشفى ومقاطعها.


----------



## مثال عكاب (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا على هذة الصورة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مثال عكاب (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي م عادل صلاح هل يمكن الاستغناء عن الصفائح النحاسية التي توضع في الجدران بانواع معينة من الاصباغ او اي مادة اخرى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Bioengineer (4 أكتوبر 2006)

لا يمكن فمواد الاصباغ لا يمكنها العزل لان اشارة الرنين الناشئة من جسم الانسان صغيرة ويمكن لاي اشارات خارجية
التداخل معها وتشوشها.وينتج عن ذلك تشويش في الصورة.
يتم العزل بواسطة النحاس أوالالمنيوم فقط ولا أعلم ان كان هناك مواد أخرى ولكن استبعد الأصباغ.


----------



## ابو يافا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع مجهود رائع وجميل وشكرا على المشاركات


----------



## obaid (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعكيكم الف عافية على المجهود الراااااااااااائع والواضح

الف شكر


----------



## مثال عكاب (8 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ م عادل صلاح شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مثال عكاب (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو سند (11 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة......

كفيت ووفيت يااستاذي العزيز شرح يحمل من الجهد الكبير سلمت ياابا محمد

تحياتى الحارة والى الامام ونكون نبصرك باالجامعة 

محمد المخلافي...............


----------



## Prof.Amjad (16 أكتوبر 2006)

إبداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ... شكراً لكم


----------



## mohamedkaouh (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*ultrasound*

ياريت لو سمحتوا كتب عن الultrasound ويكون فيه مواضيعه المختلفه


----------



## tigersking007 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس عادل اشكرك واكن لك كل التقدير والاحترام على هذه المعلومات الجميله واشكر كل من يساعد فى اضافة المزيد الى هذا لاقسم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*ENT Unite*

جهاز فحص وتشخيص وعلاج انف اذن حنجرة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/23199_1161707466.jpg

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*المساهمة ابرك*

الأعضاء الأفاضل مساهمتكم بوضع جهاز طبي في

هذا الحقل اجمل والطف وابرك.:63: :15: 

تحياتي للجميع مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مجهود طيب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## fdyassd (11 نوفمبر 2006)

إلى من يهمه الأمر 
بدي معلومات عن المعالجة الفيزيائبة بالتيارات الكهربائية و الأشعاة تحت الحمرائ و فوق البنفسجية 
بسسسسسرررررررررررررررعة بسسسسسرررررررررررررررعة 
إذا بتتكرمو علينا


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد المتميز

اخوك 
اكرم العراقي


----------



## البحار2007 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد شرح مفصل عن جهاز الeeg


----------



## ksa_uk (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود أكثر من رائع تشكر عليه جزيل الشكر أستاذي الفاضل


----------



## مناضلماك (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مراكز تدريب في المانيا اين توجد لو سمحتو


----------



## Eng-binalwi (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم ،،،
وبارك الله فيك 
وشكرا،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## نانوش (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مناضلماك (12 ديسمبر 2006)

هل يوجد مراكز تدريب في سوريا في مجال الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## مناضلماك (12 ديسمبر 2006)

هل يوجد مراكز تدريب في سوريا في مجال الاجهزه الطبيه


----------



## emad3 (7 فبراير 2007)

_شكرا لك ياخى على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## eng_sho (13 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل ..مشكورين


----------



## emad3 (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وشكرا على المعلومات الجيدة واتمنى التوفيق


----------



## المسيكتابي (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس عادل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

*Emg) Nerve Stimulation Device )*

اسمحولي بهذه المشاركة البسيطة ​ 


EMG جهاز قياس قوة الأعصاب​ 



وهو جهاز طبي يقوم بقياس قوة الأعصاب أي بتحفيزها عن طريق اعطأها شحنات كهربائية بسيطة تختلف ونوع العصب المراد فحصه وعلى عمق هذا العصب ومكان وجوده داخل الجسم ويتم استلام ردود الفعل لهذه الأعصاب من خلال أقطاب تشبه بشكلها الإبرة تختلف بأنواعها وقياسات قطرها حسب عملية الفحص وحسب استقبال جسم المريض لها وعادة ماتتكون هذه الأقطاب من جزأين هي الجزء الفعال الذي يتم به الفحص والجزء الأرضي الذي يوضع أسفل المريض لإتمام دورة كهربائية كاملة وهناك أقطاب تتكون من الاثنين أي جزء ارضي وكذلك فعال في نفس الرأس لتجنب حدوث أي ضوضاء أو تأثيرات خارجية على القراءة ولكن من مساوئ هذا القطب انه يحدث ألاما للمريض عند غرسه داخل الجلد. وبحساب قيمة ردود الفعل المورادة من العصب المحفز وحسب قيم تختلف حسب موقع العصب واهميته يتم معرفة قوة العصب او قوة استجابته في الجسم.
اخوكم
م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (16 فبراير 2007)

ارجو تثبيت المشاركة لتشجيع الاعضاء الكرام وحثهم على المشاركة
وشكرا
م.مهند الفتلاوي


----------



## غضنفر (16 فبراير 2007)

اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى للمهندس عادل صلاح الله يجزيك

عنا كل الخير


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (21 فبراير 2007)

الأخ مهند الفتلاوي المحترم
مشكور على مشاركاتك الحلوة ولكن EMG هو مختصر لـ electomyography ويستخدم لقياس عمل العضلات، اما الجهاز المستخدم لقياس قوة الأعصاب هو electroneurography ENG والسلام عليكم.


----------



## الصادق (22 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهند الفتلاوي (22 فبراير 2007)

زميلي العزيز مهدي
شكرا على التصحيح وفعلا قد حدث التباس بالاحرف
اعذروني وبارك الله فيكم
م.مهند


----------



## amod (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
يسرني المشاركة بهذه الاجهزة المخبرية

الاول جهاز immonuassay analyzer 
يستخدم في فحص الهرمونات والفيروسات ,والادوية وكذلك كواشف السرطان


الثاني جهاز chemistry analyzer


الثالث جهاز C.B.C


----------



## نبيل الجبري (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذة الموضيع مع التحفض انة غير مفصلة وكذالك الاخطاء الشئعة فية


----------



## نبيل الجبري (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (12 مارس 2007)

عن جد شكرا كتير على هادا الموضوع الحلو و المتميز..صحيح انو تقريبا عبارة عن صور ومعلومات صغيرة بس اساسيه و مفيده هادا غير في اجهزة كتيرة

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## eng_kamel akrm (13 مارس 2007)

مشكورين يا بشوات


----------



## سمراء فلسطين (18 مارس 2007)

لو سمحتم بس اذا في صور لوحده المعالجه بالكوبلت المشع 60
Co60


----------



## mohamed shmran (26 مارس 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء ممكن احد يساعدني ويعطيني جداول بالاثاث الطبي لمستشفى 400 سرير


----------



## Bioengineer (26 مارس 2007)

نبيل الجبري قال:


> شكرا على هذة الموضيع مع التحفض انة غير مفصلة وكذالك الاخطاء الشئعة فية



تحياتي أخي الكريم 

هلا أعلمتا ماهي الأخطاء الشــــــائعة؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## Bioengineer (26 مارس 2007)

*Varioscope*

Varioscope







Varioscope

جهاز يستخدمه الجراحون في غرف العمليات

عبارة عن ميكروسكوب كبير يشاهد منه الطبيب الاجزاء الداخليه للجسم بعد فتح الجسم
بصورة مجسمه

مزود باضاءة shadowless اي انها لا تضهر ظل مثل كشاف العمليات

مبدا العمل مثل مبدأ عمل الميكروسكوب تقريبا الا انه مزود باجزاء ميكانيكية لتحريكه بجميع الاتجاهات
عبر القبضات.

كذا يحتوي على تحكم بالتكبير والتصغير والتباين اوتوماتيكيا.

شكرا لكم والمعذرة على قله المعلومات بسبب ضيق الوقت والانشغال.​


----------



## المدير العام (28 مارس 2007)

حضرت المهندس : عادل صلاح 
اشكرك على هذه المعلومات الطبية القيمة ، اكرر شكرى لكم


----------



## محمود عبدو (26 أبريل 2007)

بدنا شرح مفصل عن جهاز eeg


----------



## mago0 (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا مشرفنا العزيز بس نطمح نحو الأفضل


----------



## زهرة القمر (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم م.عادل صلاح
رائع جدا ماقدمت لنا وليس بغريب عنك 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وارجو دائما ان تزودنا بمعلومات عن جهاز الرنين المغتاطيسي وكل ماهو جديد فيه
ولك كامل التقدير والاحترام
وفقك الله
اختك م.زهرة القمر


----------



## المدير العام (1 مايو 2007)

حضرت المهندس -عادل صلاح :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اما بعد
نحن نعمل الان على انشاء مركز طبى متقدم فى مختلف المجالات الطبية ونريد من حضرتك المساعدة فى الحصول على كشف بأسماء الاجهزة الطبية مع الاطوال الخاصة بالاجهزة لكل الاقسام من اجل تصميم الخرائط الخاصة بالاقسام .
ارجو التكرم بأرسال عنوانكم حتى نتمكن من مخاطبتكم فى الوقت المناسب.
المدير العام


----------



## المدير العام (8 مايو 2007)

المهندس عادل :
ارجو منكم المساعده فى الحصول على قائمة باسماء الاجهزة الطبية اللازمة لكل اقسام المستشفى .

اشكركم كثيرا واتمنا لكم التوفيق


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

مجهودات جبارة الى الامام بارك الله في مهندسينا الاكارم


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

أحب ان اهيب بالعملاق عملاق الهندسة الطبية الباش مهندس عادل صلاح احبك في الله سر الى الامام يرعاك الله ودمت ذخرا للامة الاسلامية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

goldchance قال:


> أحب ان اهيب بالعملاق عملاق الهندسة الطبية الباش مهندس عادل صلاح احبك في الله سر الى الامام يرعاك الله ودمت ذخرا للامة الاسلامية



فعلا كان من الأعضاء الفاعلين والناشطين جدأ .

انقطع فجأتأ ولم نعرف عنه شئ . 

وابلغني ذات مرة في رسالة خاصة بأنه حصل على منحة دراسية في مصر لدراسة الماجستير .

واذا مرة ذات يوم على الملتقى نقول له .

( نتمنى لك دوام الصحة والموفقية والنجاح وانك في قلوبنا دوما  )

قسم الهندسة الطبية .:14:


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## am_em (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشاركه جميله للغاااااااااااااااااايه وقيمه جدا جدا
برجاء التثبيت
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القائد العام (5 سبتمبر 2007)

والله ماده مفيده وطرح جميل بس ان شايف المعلومات المزكوره عن الاجهزه غير كافيه ....... وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## كاظم الجناني (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ عادل ولكل الاعضاء المشاركين ..فعلا موضوعات قيمة


----------



## محمد الواثق (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اتيت بالمطلوب وقطعت واصبت .اشيد بمشاركاتك الفعالة ؟؟ شكرا 
م\محمد -روسيا


----------



## algreeeee7 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله شاهين (7 نوفمبر 2007)

diathermy ضرورى


----------



## hamed bio (25 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع اكتر من رائع


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك يا اخ عادل
الموضوع كلش حلو ومفيد
مشكور علة هاي الفكرة


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكرك مهندس عادل على موضوعك ولأنى ما كان عندى فكرة عن جهاز الطب النووى وسمحلى أسألك سؤال حضرتك تكلمت عن جهاز الرنين المغناطيسى وجهاز الطب النووى أن من وظيفتهم تتبع الأورام السراطنية أى انهم من الأجهزة التشخصية هل من الممكن الأستغناء عن جهاز الطب النووى بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسى لكى أتجنب حقن المريض بالمادة المشعة​


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## خالد بوارشي (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً على البداية


----------



## مسلم مهندس (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## taymur__84 (9 فبراير 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

شكر خاص للمهندس عادل وباقي المهندسين الذين اشتركوا في عمل هذه الموسوعة للتعرف على اغلب الاجهزة ومعرفة ما هو عملها 
مليون شكر


----------



## ليدي لين (10 فبراير 2008)

موضوع في غاية الروعة وارجوا ايضا تزويدنا بمعلومات عن جهاز جاما نايف


----------



## mmaee87 (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

بجد من اكتر المواضيع اللى عجبتني عشان فيه كمية معلومات هايلة


----------



## عيســـى (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للجميع
لكن لدي ملاحظة
الرجاء من الإخوة المشرفين لحل مشكلة غياب بعض الصور المعروضة المهمة


----------



## هشام أبو الخير (9 أغسطس 2008)

:7: شكرا كثيرا وأحب أن أضيف هذا الملف لتعم الفائدة 
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء بالعفو والعافية :5:


----------



## العامرمهند (10 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حسن على العموم نريد أكثر تفصيل


----------



## عشاق الفردوس (7 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخير انا عندي بكره امتحان و هالمعلومات سهلتلي دراسة المادة وريحتني شوي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (8 يناير 2009)

*Surgical Lights*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم اليوم جهاز مصباح العمليات المستخدم في صالات العمليات لكونه مهم جدا في كل صالة عمليات ومبدا عمله هو انه يستخدم مصابيح من نوع الهالوجين لكونها تنتج ضوءا مقارب لضوء الشمس من حيث المكونات وهذا يؤدي الى توحيد لون الانسجة التي يتم تشخيصها حول العالم لكي تساعد الاطباء على تشخيص موحد للانسجة التي يتم معالجتها اثناء العملية الجراحية وهويكون على نوعين اما معلق في السقف(سقفي)او متنقل على عجلات (نقال) وتحتوي العاكسات التي توجد خلف المصابيح على طلاء خاص يسمح للاشعة تحت الحمراء بالنفاذ لكي لا تعود الى جسم المريض المفتوح اثناء العملية لانها تعمل على تخثير لدم او تجفيف الانسجة الداخلية بسرعة اكبر كما انه يعكس باقي انواع الاشعة لكي تعمل على انارة المنطقة التي يتم معالجتها.
مع تحياتي​


----------



## talla (14 يناير 2009)

في الحقيقه اعجبني الموضوع انه اكثر من رائع .
اتمنى لكم الموفقيه اكثر فاكثر


----------



## s7ban (15 يناير 2009)

اريد معلومات جامعه حول جهاز التحليل الكهربائي wlectrolyte analyzer


----------



## مهندسه ورده (18 يناير 2009)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااشت الايادي


----------



## toa1987 (18 يناير 2009)

بصراحه شي روعة
وكثير حلو


----------



## محمد شقير (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## i_hadjadj (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء ان ترسلو لي كاتالوقات لأجهزة الأشعة الصينبة وأسعارها لاني اريد أن أعمل دراسة من اجل اقتناء واحدة لمشروع خيري
الرجاء الرد بسرعة
شكرا


----------



## i_hadjadj (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء ان ترسلو لي كاتالوقات لأجهزة الأشعة الصينبة وأسعارها لاني اريد أن أعمل دراسة من اجل اقتناء واحدة لمشروع خيري
الرجاء الرد بسرعة
شكرا


----------



## abdulla_gamal (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم في برنامج نزل جديد في autoclave صنع في المانيا وهو متطوور جدا 
professional autoclave 
DAC- UNIVERSAL AUTOCLAVE


----------



## عادل سمير جندى (14 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية اخى مهندس عادل صلاح
حقيقا معلةمات سريعة وجيدة للافكار


----------



## عمر الحلو (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
ولكن لاتنسوا اجهزة العلاج الطبيعي وهناك بعض الاجهزة المختبرية


----------



## ghost_adel (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين كثيرا على ماقدمتموه وماننتظر ان تقدموه لنا دائما
حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع


----------



## عليوة السمح (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم الموضوع رائع جدا بس انا اريد اسماء القطع الت يتركب منها جهاز x_ray مترجمة عربى انجليزى وشكرا لكم والله الموفق


----------



## saadali (19 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اخ عادل وهذا مشروخ تخرجي في الجامعه
جزاك الله الف خير
وبالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## البرنس احمد الغمري (21 فبراير 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الالكتروني (22 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسم مخالف 21 (30 مارس 2009)

:14::14::55::15::15::15:



أللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر:32::32::32::67::67::1::12::12::63::15:


----------



## اسم مخالف 21 (30 مارس 2009)

*المواصفات الفنية لجهاز سكرين ماستر 3000من شركة **Biochemical** الإيطالية*
*· **الجهاز يعمل على 220 فولت متردد 50 هرتز *
*· **مزود بستة فلاترهي على الترتيب : 340\405\505\546\578\630\*
*· **يقوم الجهاز بتبديل الفلتر بشكل آلي بحث يتوافق مع برنامج العمل المطلوب *
*· **يقوم الجهاز بحفظ 90 برنامج عمل مختلف *
*· **كل برنامج مزود بالمعلومات التالية :*
*· **حجم التعبئة *
*· **حجم الكاشف الأول *
*· **حجم الكاشف الثاني *
*· **حجم المصل المستخدم في التفاعل *
*· **طول الموجة *
*· **الفاكتور( العامل) أو تركيز الستاندر *
*· **عدد الشتاندرات (العيارات )حيث يمكن للجهاز أن يقوم بحفظ مخطط بياني مؤلف من 1-7عيارات *
*· **أزمنة الحضن (الحضن الأولي+ الحضن أثناء القراءة (التفاعل ) )*
*· **عدد القراءات المرغوب بها أثناء زمن التفاعل ( فترة القراءة )*
*· **زمن القراءة البدئية *
*· **اسم الطريقة أو التفاعل المراد برمجته *
*· **الوحدة المرغوب إعطاء النتيجة النهائية المقدرة بها (** ( ….dl\mg* 
*· **رقم البرنامج المراد التخزين به *
*· **الحرارة المطلوب إجراء القياس فيها 25 أو30 أو37 درجة مئوية *
*· **إعادة الناصع لكل عينة أو ناصع وحيد لكل السلسلة المراد قراءتها *
*· **الحدود الدنيا والعليا الطبيعية للتحليل (70-110 مل في حالة السكر )*
*· **الحدود الدنيا والعليا لخطية التفاعل حسب الكاشف المستعمل (5-400** mg\d*
**الجهاز مزود بنظام لإجراء الحسابات بالطرق التالية :*
*-ABSORBANS*​​*-EN D –Point*​​*- Kimctics*​​*-Fixed.Time*​​*-MultisTis TANDRD*​​​​*· **كما يتوفر في الجهاز برنامج لاستعماله فقط لقياس الامتصاص بدون التعامل مع لوحة المفاتيح ( البرنامج (**00 ** )** + * *ENTER** ) و بشكل منفصل عن التركيز .*
*· **الجهاز مزود بشاشة اظهار رقمية من نوع **)* *BACKET L Laminated liqui Crestal**) تتسع سطرين حيث كل سطر يتسع 16 حرفا.*
*· **الجهاز مزود بنظام باليتير للتسخين او التبريد حيث يمكن التحكم بدرجة الحرارة لكل من حجرة القراءة *
*و اماكن حضن العينات( حيث ان الجهاز يتسع الى عشرة اماكن لحضن العينات )حيث يمكن برمجة *
*حرارة 25 او 30او 37 درجة مئوية .*
*كما يتوفر على لوحة المفاتيح لمبة تعطي اشارة لكل درجة حرارية مطلوبة وتعطي اشارة بوصول *
*درجة الحرارة في حجرة القراءة و حجرة الحضن الى الحرارة المطلوبة .*

*يعمل الجهاز على كوفيتات استخدام مرة واحدة **standard** وعلى نظام شفط آلي من النوع الصغير الحجم حيث يمكن للجهاز شفط العينات من 350 ميكروف و حتى 1000 ميكرون كما ان اقل حجم *
*يمكن استخدام الكوفيت به مع 300 ميكرون كما ان سعة حجرة القياس 18 ميكرون مما يزيد من دقة العينات و يزيد في حساسيته التكرارية للعينة الواحدة .*

*الجهاز ذو نظام مفتوح حيث حيث يمكن استخدام اية كواشف من اية شركة للكواشف المخبرية .*
*يمكن للجهاز حفظ 90 برنامج عمل .*
*مجال القياس 2000 وحتى + 2,500 **OD * 
*دقة القياس +_2%من 5 وحتى 2,500 **OD * 
*خطية القياس +_2%من 5 وحتى 2,500 **OD * 
*يمكن حفظ حتى 500 نتيجة ضمن الذاكرة .*
*نسبة الانحراف في الجهاز اقل من 0,005 **OD** / سا*
*الجهاز مزود بطابعة مدمجة من نوع **Hig cformance Thermal Printer ** حراري عالي الجودة /24/ عمود .*
*اللمبة من هالوجين 12 فولت /20 واط .*
*الية التسخين و التبريد في نظام باليتر **peltiez cell** كما ان دقة الحرارة هي + 0,2 درجة مئوية لكل من /25/30/37/ ْ كما ان الزمن اللازم للوصول الى درجة الاستقرار للحرارة المطلوبة 10 دقيقة .*
*حجم حجرة القياس 18 ميكروف( ويمكن ان يكون 80 ميكرون حسب الرغبة )* 
*ملاحظة : *
* في حال تفضيل الاجهزة ان تكون مزودة بحجرة قياس 80 ميكرون يمكن اخبار الشركة بذلك لنقوم بتزويد الاجهزة بهذا النوع من حجرة القراءة .:12::12:*


----------



## اسم مخالف 21 (30 مارس 2009)

_أجزاء المجهر_.​
تتكون المجاهر المستخدمة في التعليممن ثلاثة أجزاء_ : -_
_-1 __القاعدة أو القدم 2- الأنبوب 3- الجسم__. _
_ويمثل__القدم القاعدة التي يقف عليها المجهر، ويحتوي الأنبوب على العدسات، أما الجسم فهو__الدعامة الرأسية التي تحمل الأنبوب__._
_ويشتمل الجسم، المتصل بالقدم بطريقة__تسمح بانحنائه، على مرآة عند نهايته السفلى، حيث توضع عينة الفحص على منضدة__العيِّنات (المسرح) فوق المرآة، وتعكس المرآة ضوءًا خلال فتحة منضدة العيِّنات__لإضاءة العينة المراد فحصها، ويوجد بالجزء العلوي من جسم المجهر مجرى أسطوانيّ__بداخله أنبوب ينزلق إلى أعلى وإلى أسفل__. _
_ويمكن لمستخدم المجهر تحريك__الأنبوب بإدارة زر الضبط التقريبي. وتساعد هذه الحركة على ضبط بؤرة المجهر. ويوجد__في معظم المجاهر أيضًا زرٌ للضبط الدقيق؛ بإمكانه تحريك الأنبوب عند إدارته لمسافات__قصيرة للحصول على ضبط نهائي لبؤرة العدسة ذات قدرة التكبير العالية__._
_ويحمل__الجزء السفلي للأنبوب العدسة الشيئية. وفي معظم الحالات، تُثبَّت العدسة الشيئية__على منصة عدسات دوّارة، يمكن إدارتها للحصول على العدسة المرغوب في استخدامها في__الموضع فوق عينة الفحص. وتحمل النهاية العليا للأنبوب العدسة__العينية__._
_استخدام المجهر. المجهر أداةٌ غالية الثمن يمكن إعطابها__بسهولة. لذا، فإن على المرء توخِّي الحذر عند استعمال المجهر وتحريكه__._
_لإعداد المجهر للاستخدام_
_تُدار منصَّة العدسة الشيئية إلى أن__تصبح عينة الفحص في موقع رؤية العدسة الشيئية ذات أصغر قوة تكبير؛ ثم يُخفض الأنبوب__والعدسة بإدارة زر الضبط التقريبي حتى تصبح العدسة فوق فتحة منضدة العينات؛ وينظر__المرء بعد ذلك من خلال العدسة العينية، ويضبط مرآة المجهر إلى أن تظهر دائرة الضوء__ساطعةً في منطقة العينية. ويُعتبر المجهر الآن جاهزاً للاستعمال. ويجعل معظم الناس__كلتا العينين مفتوحتين أثناء النظر في العدسة العينية، ويركِّزون على ما يرونه من__خلال العدسة العينية ويتجاهلون أي شيء يرونه بالعين الأخرى__._

_ومعظم العينات__التي تُفحص باستخدام المجهر شفافة أو مُنفِذة للضوء؛ أو يتم تحويلها إلي حالة شفافة__بحيث يمكن للضوء اختراقها والنفاذ من داخلها. وتثبت الأشياء المراد فحصها على شرائح__من الزجاج بمقاسات 76ملم في الطول، و25ملم في العرض ويتباين السمك. وتعرف طريقة__تحضير العينات بطريقة تحضير العينات المجهرية__._

_لإظهار الشريحة، توضع على__منضدة العينات بحيث تكون العينة قيد الفحص فوق الفتحة مباشرة. وتثبت الشريحة في__موضعها باستخدام الكلابات المثبَّتة في المنضدة. ثم ينظر المرء بعد ذلك من خلال__العدسة العينية ويدير زر الضبط التقريبي لرفع العدسة عن الشريحة حتى تصبح العينة في__البؤرة. ولتحاشي كسر الشريحة، ينبغي عدم إنزال العدسة أبداً عندما تكون الشريحة فوق__منضدة العينات__._

_بعد إحضار عينة الفحص في البؤرة، تدار منصة العدسات الشيئية__لاستخدام عدسة ذات قوة تكبير أعلى، حيث تقدم مثل هذه العدسة تفصيلات أكثر عن العينة__المفحوصة. وإذا لزم الأمر، تُضبط بؤرة العدسة الشيئية ذات القوة الأكبر عن طريق__إدارة زر الضبط الدقيق. ويمكن تغيير قدرة المجهر المزوَّد بعدسة الزوم إلى درجة__أعلى عن طريق إدارة جزء من عدسته. ويمكن إحضار أجزاء مختلفة من عينة الفحص في مجال__الرؤية عن طريق تحريك العينة فوق قاعدة العينات _
_صيانة المجهر_
اتبع الخطوات التالية لكي يبقى المجهر صالحا للاستعمال ولفترات طويلة : ـ
_1- يجب عدم لمس العدسات إطلاقاً بالأصابع وعندما تريد تنظيفها استخدم أوراق العدسات . _
_2- يجب التأكد من تنظيف العدسة الزيتية من آثار الزيت بعد الانتهاء من الفحص مباشرة وذلك بمسحها جيدا بورق العدسات وإذا جف الزيت على العدسة تصبح إزالته صعبة ويجب مسحها في هذه الحالة بورقة عدسات مبللة بقليل من الزيلول . _
_3-__ يجب أن يكون مسرح المجهر دائما بحالة نظيفة . ـ في حالة عدم استخدام المجهر يجب تغطيته ووضعه في الصندوق الخاص به حفاظا عليه من الأتربة أو الصدمات الغير مقصودة . _
_يجب مراعاة ما يلي عند استخدام المجهر :_
_1ـ لا يسمح إطلاقا للعدسات الشينية أن تلامس الشريحة . _
_2__ـ لا يسمح بحمل المجهر إلا عن طريق الذراع باليد اليمنى ووضع اليد اليسرى تحت القاعدة . _
_3ـ لا يسمح بترك العدسات الشينية عالية التكبير عمودية على ثقب المسرح بعد الانتهاء من الفحص بل يفضل ترك العدسة الشينية الصغرى نظرا لقصرها . _
_4ـ لا يسمح باستعمال الضابط الخشن إطلاقا مع العدسات الشينية عالية التكبير وبالذات الزيتية إلا إذا كان الشخص يعي ماذا ويدرك الخطر المتوقع . _
_5__ـ لا يسمح العمل بخشونة مع المجهر فجميع ضوابطه وحركاته يجب أن تعمل بكل يسر . _
_6__ـ لا يسمح بفك العدسات الأمامية للعدسات الشينية بأي حال من الأحوال _
_:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::81::81::81::81:_
_أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأحبكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك_


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مارس 2009)

شكر وتقدير على تعاونك وحرصك لرفدنا بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد .

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعل مثواك الجنة .

البغدادي


----------



## blackhorse (4 أبريل 2009)

والله يعجز لسانى عن الشكر ماشاء الله عليك 
الله يسلمك ويقويك على فعل الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## lostman83 (19 أبريل 2009)

اولا: انا سعيد جدا بالانضمام لهذه الباقه الممتازه..
ثانيا: انا عاجز عن شكر كل من ساهم بمعلومه وفى انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله ..جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتكم


----------



## the small dragon (21 أبريل 2009)

it was a very usefull subject , but i wish adding more information about NUCLEAR MEDICINE EQUIPMENT-


----------



## احمد بغداد (21 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء مساعدتي في تزويدي بالمعلومات الوافية عن جهاز مختبري يدعى reflotron plus وعن كيفية شراءه ومن اين رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## elbarsi (2 يونيو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## تنفس اصطناعي (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا مشرفنا الغالي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

رحلة الالف ميل تبدء بخطوة مشكورين


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه يا م/عادل صحراحه معلومات رائعه جدا ونتمنى المزيد المزيد


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الفكرة الرائعة

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ايه (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخ عادل الموضع ممتاز والفكره اجمل واني بدوري راح اشبعكم صور ومعلومات 

اخوك مهندس احمد


----------



## طارف العنزي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور علي هذا الموضيع طيب بس لوونه بتفصيل شيقئ 
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## the king of heart (3 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله صوص (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr_xxo (3 مارس 2010)

انا لوسمحتم عايز اعرف معلومات عن جهاز الdiathermy


----------



## ابوالبراء1 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## bone bizzy (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ونرجو المتابعة ليكن عالم الاجهزة الطبية مكتمل باغلب الاجهزة


----------



## lion86 (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار سعد الحياتي (24 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس الطب الحياتي وممكن المزيد من الابداع


----------



## Tigris duaghter (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورين
موضوع حلو جدا ومفيد


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## e.berakdar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

لمحة رائعة وسريعة عن الأجهزة الطبية


----------



## محمد الواثق (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مشاركة بسيطة اقدمها لكم 
جهاز قياس نبضات الجنين 
يقوم الجهاز بقياس عمل القلب والنبضات واعطاء اشارات عن القلب في صورة تخيط كجهاز ECGومن خلالها تستطيع الطبية تشخيص حالة الجنين ومعرفة معدل ضربات القلب وذلك بتمرير المقاطع وهي كبروبات الالترساوند يستخدم جل وتمريرها علي بطن الحامل وتحسس مكان الجنين .وللجهاز ميزة اخري حيث انة مزود بسماعات تستطيع الطبيبة والأم سماع نبضات الجنين ويوجد من هذا الجهاز انواع اخري صغيرة الحجم تستطيع من خلالها الحامل امتلاكة في المنزل .


----------



## mazenfxdd (20 سبتمبر 2010)

من اجمل المواضيع


----------



## katanoma (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*Colonoscopy*

الاخوة الاعزاء
احب ان اضيف بعض المعلومات البسيطة عن جهاز تنظير القولون Colonoscopy وهو من الاجهزة المنتشرة في جميع المستشفيات تقريباً ويستخدم للتصوير المباشر لقولون لغرض اكتشاف القرحة القولونية او السرطان القولوني، ومن الممكن اخذ عينة Biopsy لغرض الفحص المختبري وبيان كون الورم الموجود حميد ام خبيث.
ان هذا الجهاز ورغم التطور الحديث وابتكار تقنية تصوير القولون بالمفراس الحلزوني CT-Colonoscopy الا انه بقي من الاجهزة المهمة...
وانا مستعد لتزويدكم بمغلومات اكثر عن هذا الجهاز وان شاء الله اضيف اجهزة طبية اخرى موجودة في المستشفيات...

تحياتي واحتراماتي للجميع وشكراً لكل من ساهم في هذا المنتدى وهذا الموضوع الرائع.​


----------



## eng emmy (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل وبالتوفيق


----------



## ربا فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله
جهد رائع تشكر عليه أخي

بوركتم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## last queen (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلاام عليكم...بارك الله بيك ...موضوع وصفحه جداااااا مفيده وقيمه..وتفيد خاصه الطلاب والطالبات..
اشكرك..


----------



## eng.awm (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وخير الكلام ماقل ودل 
بصراحه الموضوع اعجبني كثيرا لانه يفيد طلاب السنوات الأولى من هذا التخصص ولكن حتى يكون الموضوع متناسقا مع اسمه يجب اضافه مبدأ العمل على الأقل 
شكرا


----------



## bashiri888 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ياخي وجزاك الله خيرا ولو حبذا يتساعدوا جميع من بهذا القسم لاظافة اجهزه اخرى وهذا للعلم والافاده


----------



## osama abdo (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
ونرجوا المزيد من الاجهزة


----------



## ليدي لين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا اسلوب فعلا مميز في طرح الاجهزة جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## sadeqalmahapa (11 يونيو 2012)

احتاج لشرح اكثر وبتفصيل عن معضم الاجهزة الطبية الكترونيا


----------



## fadil al habib (11 يونيو 2012)

thank you so mach


----------



## Randa salah (22 يونيو 2012)

بالجد الكلام ده حلو كتير ومشكور على هذة الفكرة الاكثر من رائعه ولكن تحتاج الى شئ من التفصيل لتحقيق اكبر قدر من الاستفادة وشكرررررررررررررررررررا مره ثانية


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------



## ابو ماري محمد احمد (14 فبراير 2015)

لقد تعطل عندي برنامج التشغيل هل هناك طريقة لاجراء software للجهاز


----------

